# identification 2



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

Our friend have localized a crash site in Savona ( Val Bormida ) Italy.
An allied aircraft crashed on August 31, 1944

ROMAGNA AIR FINDERS - Presentazione e domande...
( trhead on our forum)


the photos, you can identify the aircraft?

















more photos in the forum

Thanks

Ciao 

Fabio


----------



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

in this site:
MILRECS.com - All products
"RAF Bomb Connection Socket, 5D/525. 'AM' and KC marked."

now lacks the type of airplane ...

ciao

Fabio


----------



## FabioRAF (May 11, 2008)

of what airplane does it belong?

Thanks

Ciao

Fabio


----------



## SABURO (May 12, 2008)

FabioRAF said:


> of what airplane does it belong?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



6A/780 - Engine Speed Generator.
A.M.; Type Mk IV; A.C.( for Mk IVA Mk IVB engine indicator); 4-1 Ratio.

*At least for the following Aircraft :
Bristol Beaufighter ; De Havilland DHA.98 Mosquito ; Short Sunderland III.*

Cheers,

Olivier


----------



## FabioRAF (May 12, 2008)

Thanks SABURO! 

Best regards

Fabio


----------

